# Charters on the Chesapeake



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

can anybody recommend any good charters in the Chesapeake Bay Area?


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Sailtime in Annapolis? The Catamaran Company on South River.

There are also charters out of Havre de Grace and Rock Hall.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

midwesterner said:


> can anybody recommend any good charters in the Chesapeake Bay Area?


Bareboat or crewed?


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm looking for a bareboat charter on the Chesapeake.


----------



## rpludwig (Mar 13, 2017)

Norton's in Deltaville, chartered week long bareboat several times, mostly Beneteau's back then, chk 'em out!


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

midwesterner said:


> I'm looking for a bareboat charter on the Chesapeake.


Bareboat Sailboat Charters | Maryland Eastern Shore Chesapeake Bay | Rock Hall Maryland


----------

